# Indigo went on a trip to see his bird friends from the outback of Australia.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!! Indigo decided to go on a trip to see his bird friends from near and far.. He has so many coloured feathered friends he even went to the outback of Australia and visited his Wild budgie friends.. Ill have to keep an eye on my Special little guy I wonder what he is going to do next..

My Budgie friends from the Outback of Australia.


Indigo visiting his Parrot Friends.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Indigo looks right at home in the Outback! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Indigo looks right at home in the Outback! Such a handsome boy!


Thank you Susan.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Both you and Indi are improving your skill sets. Good Work!

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Both you and Indi are improving your skill sets. Good Work!
> 
> Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


Thank you JoAnn.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Indi looks so happy 
Great pictures Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Juhi said:


> Indi looks so happy
> Great pictures Lyn.


Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Indy looks right at home with all those colorful birds.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Indy looks right at home with all those colorful birds.*


Indi sure does he loves the birds he whistles to them here every day. Glad you liked his bird friends.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Hi Lyn! :wave: Indigo looks like he fits right in. He is a very popular guy! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Crazy_Bird_Lady said:


> *Hi Lyn! :wave: Indigo looks like he fits right in. He is a very popular guy! *


Thank you Miranda.


----------

